
Show HN: Training site I made for my open source project - johnwheeler
https://alexatutorial.com/
======
johnwheeler
Hi Everybody,

I created an Open Source project for Amazon Echo development in Python and
paid video tutorials. To advertise, I do a link on the github page:

"Lighten your cognitive load. Level up with the $15 Alexa Skills Kit Video
Tutorial."

[https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-
ask](https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-ask)

If you're willing to provide feedback on my videos, you can view them for
free. Just send an e-mail to john@johnwheeler.org.

I used:

* Camtasia2 for screen recording

* Blue Snowball Yeti mic

* Neewer articulating mic stand

* Neewer mic pop filter

The payments were easy with Amazon payments: Copy and paste payment button
code. I do hosting on DigitalOcean.

To deploy I use fabric. I also have a quick and dirty fabric task,
create_user, that will provision a new user if someone buys the tutorial
(since I'm not processing many orders).

The videos are a lot of work, but you get a process down, and it's fun. At
first, one video took me all day, and it was poor. Now, I can do several in a
day, and the quality is better.

I'll open source the training site code, so you can do the same on your
projects if interested.

------
t892
Awesome project, I will watch your videos and come back with feedback.

